# OT: Fun with campfires!



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

kids, do not try this at home!

At home this evening, fairly cool, few mosquitoes out and I decided to make a fire in my fire pit in the yard.

After getting it going nice and hot, I decided it might be cool to put an unopened can of diet coke in there and stand back. A couple minutes later, *POW!* I giggled like a school kid and thought, "that was cool!" A little later when it died down a bit, I wanted to see what really happens when you put a full bic lighter in the fire. hehehehehe!

*Fffffkabooooom!* with a light show to boot!

Irresponsible? Maybe. Reckless? I guess. Tons of fun? Hell yeah!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

As a retired firefighter, and I'm sure Lt. Firedog and others will agree, it's guys like you who give us job security !! :thumbsup: 
Not to mention the fact that you're a menace to society !!  
Dabbler


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

happy to lend a hand!

Seriously, If I thought I or surrounding property would be in any danger, I wouldn't do it or I'd take precautions. The fire pit is about 50 ft. from the home and anyone's car or other property. I also step back quite a bit.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

It's a guy thing. No matter how old we get, we just can't resist playing with matches. Still, it's better to leave that kind of stuff to David Letterman! You don't want to wind up the recipient of a Darwin Award.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Try throwing a magnesium VW transmission case into the fire, letting it melt, and firing into it with a handgun:

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/magflare01.wmv


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Ahem,....one would have to assume there were adult beverages involved ! ? :drunk:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

At my work we come across mag all the time. One thing the newbies find out when they're cutting it with a torch is you can't put it out with water. It only fuels it more!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

the Dabbler said:


> Ahem,....one would have to assume there were adult beverages involved ! ? :drunk:


 Me? No way - guns and booze don't mix.


----------



## Steven Coffey (Jan 5, 2005)

Was that transmission case for an aircooled VW?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Babaganoosh said:


> *Fffffkabooooom!* Hell yeah!



That's reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly nice Baba, now run along home and tell your mama what you've done! :freak:


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

JGG1701 said:


> That's reallllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllly nice Baba, now run along home and tell your mama what you've done! :freak:


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

When my brother and I were younger, we were cleaning the back yard and putting all the trash into a fire pit. We decided to throw a rattle can into the fire and then put a piece of plywood over it. We hid behind some trees (good thing too). The can blew the plywood about 20 feet into the air and I heard a piece of can whiz past the tree. Never tried that again!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

For the record, WD40 sprayed through the straw and ignited looks remarkably like the phaser fire from Star Trek II, and the "shields" of a plastic gallon milk jug are useless against it.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Ha! Take that, skim! ...ya milk flavored water!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/flockoftargets.wmv

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/flowers.wmv

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/duckbomb.wmv


*sigh* We had such fun back then.


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Lisa


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Da Queen said:


> Lisa


You're right Da Queen, it DOES look like you're ruling over a kindergarten here !! :hat:
( Now I'll just run back here & load the ol' .44 magnum and........ )


----------



## Da Queen (Mar 11, 2005)

Ya know, Dab...between this latest "antic" and our monthly dremel salutes, it's a wonder our insurance policy doesn't get cancelled.

Da Queen


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We have an insurance policy? COOL!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

'Cause this one almost hit me! (crank the sound)
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/beow.wmv


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Da Queen observed:



> Ya know, Dab...between this latest "antic" and our monthly dremel salutes, it's a wonder our insurance policy doesn't get cancelled.


By the way, _where is _ August's Dremel Salute?

Did I miss it?


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Hmmm, try it with a FULL propane BBQ tank! KA-BLAMM-OH!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Hmmm, try it with a FULL propane BBQ tank! KA-BLAMM-OH!


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Baba I have no problem with contained pyro! look at youtube.com for sparkler b*mbs and dry ice b*mbs - crazy stuff.

Great Vids JohnP.


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

'preciate that but I really don't think it's pyromania _per se_...maybe a little bit. More like a fascination with blowing stuff up!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Saw the dry ice ones on MYthbusters last week. Cool as all get out but can be very dangerous if you are too near.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We can't say bombs here?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

John P said:


> We can't say bombs here?


Maybe it means something dirty in Lakota. Or Icelandic.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Great vids, John!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I hope my parole officer doesn't see all this! I'm not supposed to associate with known
modelers.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

John P said:


> We can't say bombs here?


Not without the feds tuning in, we'll all be hauled in as terrorists. In which case I don't even KNOW you guys !!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

And eventually, somewhere down the line, you keep me and my buddies in business as well!

And so far this year, business has been quite good!


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Responsible adults setting examples for the kids to follow. Now, think of how you would respond if you found your kids doing these same "fun antics". Now, think about how you would feel if your or your neighbors kids were injured, disfigured or even killed because they were just copying what they had seen you doing.

In my 20 years as a Police Officer I have seen to many accidents occur because of antics such as this.

Shirking your responsibility as an adult can not just be ignored with a "kids don't try this at home" disclaimer.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, if the kids are 28 years old and have legally purchased firearms shooting in safe locations, there isn't much I can say about it!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok - This has run out of fun. Time to end it.
I probably should have slapped a lock on it about 2 1/2 pages back!
Can we try to stay closer to topics that are somehow model building related!
If we can find a way to stay closer to being on topic I can stop locking threads!

Thanks

Dave


----------

